# Buying G0761 mill, holding out for a deal?



## 6literZ (Nov 13, 2017)

Should I buy now, or wait to see if there's a Christmas discount?

I've heard of discounts and coupons in the past, is it worth waiting? 

Where would I find them?


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Nov 26, 2017)

I have Grizzly Christmas catalog, and it mentions nothing on the G0761.


----------



## richl (Nov 26, 2017)

If you are up for the road trip, they have tent sales a couple times a year, you might be able to get something than...


----------



## rgray (Nov 26, 2017)

All those catalogs and pretty pictures don't mean they have them in stock.
When i decided to buy a new lathe I was surprised by that. 
Managed to get one 3 months after ordering it and paying for it.


----------



## 6literZ (Dec 4, 2017)

Ordere Friday, received today (Monday), fast shipping!


----------



## RandyM (Dec 4, 2017)

Let the fun begin.


----------



## 6literZ (Dec 10, 2017)

Worked on building the stand. I went to the local metal supply store and got 24’ of 2x2 3/16 wall sq tube. I also asked to check out their cut drop dumpster.

Other than holding the mill I wanted to put a small tool box in the base as well. 2x2 angle iron runs down the Y axis for the hardware to attach. I plan on still making levelers and a roller dolly for moving into location. 

I’ve also ran the mill through the spindle break in procedure and will be changing oil and cleaning after it’s on the stand.


----------



## 6literZ (Dec 10, 2017)

Did a little more welding the stand. Carriage bolt levelers in the legs and hockey puck isolators for when it’s in the final spot. I’m also thinking of a way to do some retractable casters.


----------

